# Cycling 5.5 gallon with ghost shrimp?



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys,


So I just have one more question about the 5.5 gallon i will be getting.
If i add Ghost or cherry shrimp to the tank i will be getting how many shrimp could i get and what do you feed them? I also am curious if like 2-3 days after setting up the tank could they help cycle my tank?

Here is my set up:

gravel: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3064352

filter: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3943444

heater: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755273

silk plants

and a betta (hopefully plakat:lol and some shrimp


How effective are shrimp for cleaning algae? I am thinking about getting some for my 10 gallon (has a kinda strong filter intake and waterfall unless i fill the water up high) with my one Betta, Honeycomb. How much shrimp will this tank still be considered understocked with? I do not want the shrimp to reproduce.




Thanks! I also have bacteria supplement by the way....


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

shrimps will die in a cycle. especially ghost shrimp. Get shrimps AFTER you cycle....

And bacteria definitely isn't a substitute for proper cycling =P you need to take the long path....

Shrimps will eat any kind of fish food. Though it is recommended to get them some food perhaps made for hermit crabs and what not to get the their proper nutrition needed for moulting. 

Is your tank going to be planted? you will need some plants for your shrimps to hide from your betta. 

Shrimps do not clean algae very well at all. Unless its an amano.However, a nerite snail will clean an algae filled tank very well and will not reproduce.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

do petco or petsmart carry amano shrimp? I was only going to get one for my 5.5 and one for my 10 gallon. Yes, i have many silk plants.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My petco used to....


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

you can have 1-5 depending on the size, as ghost shrimp dont overstock the tank like if you were to have other fish in there.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Shrimp are social creatures, so don't just get one. I would get at least 5 per tank, more if possible.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I haven't figured out whether my ghost shrimps are socials at all... unless stealing food from each other is considered social


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

How are you planning to change your water for your 5.5 gall?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

a siphon


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

How much water and how often you going to change?

I love to do 50% weekly with regular gravel siphoning and 100% every 3 weeks for my 5 gall.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i was going to do 50% a week with gravel vacuuming every week


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I just love to do more water changes than that. But it me. I love my 50% and 100% or at least 2-50% a week.
So if you changing gravel is it have to be once a week only? Just curious i don't do it since i do 100% water changes.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ok great! Thanks for the advice!


----------

